# update



## DT4379 (Sep 21, 2012)

Well I tried all I could to talk to him and he just gets nastier. I tried to go to sleep last nite and he started accusing me of things that are in his head. I told him I loved him and wanted to make this work. He told me to shut the f*** up. I said don't speak toi me that way and he said ill speak to u anyway I want. I think he honestly has a mental problem.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SlowlyGettingWiser (Apr 7, 2012)

Does it really MATTER what the hell is wrong with him? It's not like YOU can fix it!

1. You hate his drinking.
2. You hate him jerking off to porn.
3. You hate him ignoring you.
4. You are mere DAYS into your marriage, still on your honeymoon and your H is IGNORING YOU and telling you to STFU!

I think your H is REGRETTING the marriage and is attempting to get YOU to pull the trigger on it. Do BOTH OF YOU A HUGE FAVOR and

a) go back home TODAY
b) file for an annulment IMMEDIATELY, TOMORROW (seriously!)
c) move on with your life in a NEW apartment and DON'T LOOK BACK; this is a screwed-up relationship
d) better you take a little embarrassment over a few-day-old marriage gone bad than continue this mess for DECADES and drag KIDS through this mess! Your family will DEAL with it if YOU will just DEAL WITH IT.

Life is TOO SHORT! Make sure you get some IC to figure out WHY you got into this mess so you WON'T REPEAT this mistake in the future!

Let us know how it's going!


----------



## CanadianGuy (Jun 17, 2012)

DT4379 said:


> Well I tried all I could to talk to him and he just gets nastier. I tried to go to sleep last nite and he started accusing me of things that are in his head. I told him I loved him and wanted to make this work. He told me to shut the f*** up. I said don't speak toi me that way and he said ill speak to u anyway I want. I think he honestly has a mental problem.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Beware as things will escalate. These are classic signs of a highly abusive person.He will start to hit you soon. Especially if you won't STFU. Understand? 

Leave before this effects your self esteem and self worth and you become trapped. Get out now.


----------



## daisygirl 41 (Aug 5, 2011)

You really need to leave.
Start making plans.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

I agree with all of the above.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Are you till on your honeymoon? Can you just pack and leave? Leave him there? Then go home and file for an annulment.


----------



## heavensangel (Feb 12, 2012)

I think he honestly has a mental problem.


So do you if you choose to stay with this POC of a man! Save yourself and find someone who'll treat you with the respect, kindness, and love - just like you deserve.


----------



## Little Bird (Jan 16, 2012)

Not sure what you're waiting for...?
Judging from some of your other posts...He has serious issues and he is not ready for a normal relationship, let alone a marriage.

He has NO right to speak to you in that way, or treat you the way he is doing so. Pack up your stuff and leave.

Do NOT let him charm his way back into your life, either. He needs to sort himself out. 

You're better than this, you deserve better


----------

